# Sonographer pressed hard during 20 week scan



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

Im hoping that im just being a bit of a worrier over nothing but yesterday i had my 20 week scan and because the baby was lying cuddled up it was hard for the sonographer to get checks on the spine so she was pressing quite hard with the doppler to get the baby to change positions (but baby was too comfy and didnt want to move!) it wasnt painful at the time but it was a bit uncomfortable and today it sometimes feels slightly tender in the area she was pressing (it was very low down on my right side where she was scanning). could this have harmed my baby if it has bruised the uterus?? she has asked me to come back for another scan in a week so she can check off the spine on my notes but now im worried in case she presses that hard again....is it normal for them to have to apply that pressure to do their checks and would it harm the baby even if the baby didnt look at all affected during the scan when she was pressing?

Sorry for the ramble! i just feel protective of my little one already and dont want to risk doing anything that might harm him/her so not sure whether to go back next week or not as she did say that she had done most of the spine checks and it all look fine but she just needed a different angle to definately sign it off   

Thank you in advance for any reply   

Jenny x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, you have layers and layers of muscle, your skin, and fluid protecting your baby, so although it was uncomfortable, it won have done any harm to your baby,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jen1986 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

Thank you so so much for getting back to me so quickly! im so relieved after reading your post!      you deserve a special FF midwife award for all the advice you give us pregnant ladies! i really appreciate it.

Thank you again from me and bump! x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

. Thanks Hun, glad I could help xxx


----------

